# Sharpening Chisels: Rookie Mistake



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

You may not run into this issue until you have nice chisels, and mortise chisels in particular. However with my narex mortise chisels, I was just a minding my own business, gettin em nice and sharp, and my thumb started hurting. I figured it was just applying pressure to a narrow width and I backed off, applied pressure when I felt better, backed off again, repeat repeat.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

After sharpening I looked at my thumb and TADA!!!!


Ouch











Cut by all three widths.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Hubbard said:


> After sharpening I looked at my thumb and TADA!!!!
> 
> Ouch
> 
> Cut by all three widths.


Moral of the story is, when you flatten the back it makes the edges sharp boys and girls. It'll cut you too, be careful!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You have to be careful. You will likely live to sharpen another chisel. Some shop procedures are unique to soft skin not used to doing physical handwork. The skin toughens up incredibly when you work with your hands every day. My hands feel like about 150x.:laughing: Oh...not to mention calluses. More like 150x leather.:laughing: You might want to pick up a carving glove. 









 







.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Bah, it's nary a flesh wound. I'll definitely live to sharpen more chisels. The main point I want to convey is to anyone that is new to this, apparently the backs can cut you too. Didnt know that till last night.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Consider using the "rubber fingers" from the office supply store. a.k.a. rubber thimbles


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hubbard,

My hands are as tough as gator hide yet I still get cut now and then. Most of the cuts I get are from freshly jointed lumber.

I've been cut several times by the backs of chisels when first flattened. You have to "ease" the edges to prevent that.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

While we are on the topic of unsuspecting injuries, I'm mentioning splinters again. While handling plywood sheets or lumber, it's
easy to pick up one of them tiny daggers. I will say the pain goes deep and fast. This is just another heads up.



















.


----------

